# Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?



## RUHRPOTTLAR (18. März 2011)

Hi,
hat jemand mit der Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12
ca 7Kg Tragkraft  geflochtene Schnur Gute erfahrungen gemacht?

Würde diese zum Spinnen am Kanal auf Zander und Barsch,
und  nehmen.

Wäre über Tipps sehr Dankbar.

Gruss


----------



## mxchxhl (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

moin, lass lieber die finger von dem "askarieigenmarkenzeug"! du ärgerst dich früher oder später nur darüber für schlechte qualität geld ausgegeben zu haben!

mfg


----------



## u-see fischer (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Also, 250 Meter zu 15,99 zuzüglich 5,95  sind knap 22,-€

Fürs gleiche Geld (sogar etwas weniger) bekommst Du hier http://cgi.ebay.de/Power-Pro-Spectr...556?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5198269dbc eine sehr gute PowerPro, nach Bestellung ist die in 5-7 Tage in Deinem Briefkasten.

Die 10 lbs reicht vollkommen, die Amis geben bei den Schnüren die Knotenfestigkeit an, anders als deutsche Anbieter, die bestenfalls die lineare Zugkraft angeben und dabei noch stark übertreiben.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Also, 250 Meter zu 15,99 zuzüglich 5,95  sind knap 22,-€
> 
> Fürs gleiche Geld (sogar etwas weniger) bekommst Du hier http://cgi.ebay.de/Power-Pro-Spectr...556?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5198269dbc eine sehr gute PowerPro, nach Bestellung ist die in 5-7 Tage in Deinem Briefkasten.
> 
> Die 10 lbs reicht vollkommen, die Amis geben bei den Schnüren die Knotenfestigkeit an, anders als deutsche Anbieter, die bestenfalls die lineare Zugkraft angeben und dabei noch stark übertreiben.



So sieht es aus. Wer angesichts dieses Preises noch ne Askari- Müllschnur kauft, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen!
Die Abwicklung beim David ist völlig unproblematisch, da kauft schon das halbe Board seine Power Pro.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

@michahl & sensitivfischer

Kennt ihr die Schnur von Kogha? Habt ihr die selbst gefischt? Habr ihr persönliche Erfahrungen mit dieser Schnur machen können?

Soll ich mal raten? |gr:

Einer meiner Angelspezis hat sie sich geholt, als bei Askari das letzte Mal Rabattschlacht war und sie wirklich getestet - sowohl im Trockenen, als auch in Action.

Und nun ratet ihr mal ... richtig! Der Mann ist überaus zufrieden mit der Schnur. Wie im übrigen auch diverse Karpfenangler mit den Mono-Schnüren von Kogha sehr zufrieden sind.

Aber nee ... es kann ja nicht sein, was nicht sein darf. Ist schon klar #d

Der preisliche Aspekt im Bezug auf eBay und PowerPro steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier ... aber mit Wörtern wie "Askari-Müllschnur" und dergleich um sich zu werfen ... #q


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

[QUOTE
Die 10 lbs reicht vollkommen, die Amis geben bei den Schnüren die Knotenfestigkeit an, anders als deutsche Anbieter, die bestenfalls die lineare Zugkraft angeben und dabei noch stark übertreiben.[/QUOTE]

Huuu wenn das so ist, würd eich gerne mal wissen was denn unsere Schnüre wirklich halten. Denn eine 0.15mm trägt 5kg? und ne 0.125 2,2 kg? Da muss ich aber wirklich umdenken.

Zitat Schnurfestigkeit der oben genannten Schnur: New Power Pro Green 10lb (5kg) 300 yard (275m) 0.0059" diameter (2lb equivalent) (0.15mm)

Oder habe ich da noch ein Denkfehler?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Huuu wenn das so ist, würd eich gerne mal wissen was denn unsere Schnüre wirklich halten. Denn eine 0.15mm trägt 5kg? und ne 0.125 2,2 kg? Da muss ich aber wirklich umdenken.
> 
> Zitat Schnurfestigkeit der oben genannten Schnur: New Power Pro Green 10lb (5kg) 300 yard (275m) 0.0059" diameter (2lb equivalent) (0.15mm)
> 
> Oder habe ich da noch ein Denkfehler?



Was unsere Schnüre halten ist ganz einfach. Halte dich beim Geflechteinkauf einfach an eine der beiden Faustregeln:
1. Kauf deine Schnur nur in Amiland, wie z.B. beim scissortailsports-tulsaseven, 

ODER

2. Wenn du deine Geflechtschnur unbedingt in Deutschland kaufen will, geh davon aus, die Tragkraft stimmt, nur der Durchmesser ist gelogen.
Deshalb kauf die Schnur nach Tragkraft und nicht nach Durchmesser!

@Wolkenkrieger:
Du hast Recht, ich habe die Kogha- Schnur nie getestet.
Ich werde auch nen Teufel tun und ne Eigenmarkeschnur oder sonstwas von Askari kaufen, wenn ich ein bewährtes Markenprodukt, dessen Leistungsfähigkeit hinreichend bekannt ist, günstiger bekomme.#d


----------



## Koalabaer (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, ich habe die Kogha- Schnur nie getestet.
> Ich werde auch nen Teufel tun und ne Eigenmarkeschnur oder sonstwas von Askari kaufen, wenn ich ein bewährtes Markenprodukt, dessen Leistungsfähigkeit hinreichend bekannt ist, günstiger bekomme.#d



gebt der Schnur doch erst einmal eine faire Chance,sich zu bewähren.#6
Kaum fallen Namen wie Askari&Kogha und schon geht das Geweine los.

Und glaubt doch bitte nicht im Ernst, dass Marken wie Shimano,Penn und wie sie alle heißen,in eigenen Fabriken ihre Schnur herstellen. ...übrigens nicht nur bei Schnur.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Und glaubt doch bitte nicht im Ernst, dass Marken wie Shimano,Penn und wie sie alle heißen,in eigenen Fabriken ihre Schnur herstellen.



Doch! Aber ganz sicher ist das so! Und irgendwo in China steht auch eine Fabrik, wo ausschließlich minderwertige Produkte hergestellt werden, die es dann ganz exklusiv als Kogha-Produkte zu kaufen gibt. Da wird von geschultem Personal ganz besonders darauf geachtet, dass auch wirklich nur das Qualitätsniveau hergestellt wird, dass den Askari-Marken landauf, landab angehangen wird.

Und nein, natürlich kann es nicht sein, dass Askari die Schnur auch nur bei einem chinesischen Großhersteller ordert und labeln lässt. Natürlich nicht!

Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn die Kogha-Schnur auf anderen Rollen mit anderen Markennamen auch drauf wäre.

Ich sag ja: es kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf!


----------



## da Poser (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



> Huuu wenn das so ist, würd eich gerne mal wissen was denn unsere Schnüre  wirklich halten. Denn eine 0.15mm trägt 5kg? und ne 0.125 2,2 kg? Da  muss ich aber wirklich umdenken.


Mal als ganz grobe Faustregel eine Geflochtene hält etwa doppelt so viel wie eine Mono gleichen Durchmessers.

Eine gute 16er Mono trägt linear etwa 2,7kg, das wären also 5,4kg. So kommt das mit den 5kg für die 15er Geflochtene durchaus hin.

Umgekehrt gehts natürlich auch, eine Geflochtene mit Angabe von 8kg -> halbiert 4kg entspricht also etwa einer 20er Mono. 
Das ist natürlich nur eine grobe Schätzung und keine wissenschaftliche Berechnung.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Huuu wenn das so ist, würd eich gerne mal wissen was denn unsere Schnüre wirklich halten. Denn eine 0.15mm trägt 5kg? und ne 0.125 2,2 kg? Da muss ich aber wirklich umdenken.
> 
> Zitat Schnurfestigkeit der oben genannten Schnur: New Power Pro Green 10lb (5kg) 300 yard (275m) 0.0059" diameter (2lb equivalent) (0.15mm)
> 
> Oder habe ich da noch ein Denkfehler?



Schaus Du hier: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Power-Pro-Green-015mm-90Kg-200m_p10550_x2.htm das sind die Angaben eines deutschen Händler, die gleiche (Durchmesser) schnur des gleichen Hersteller in USA:http://cgi.ebay.de/Power-Pro-Spectr...556?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5198269dbc

Weitere Infos zu den Tragkarftangaben findest Du auch hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206483&highlight=schnurtragkraft

Hier nochmal mit einem Test des deutschen Hersteller:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209592&highlight=tragkraft+stroft


----------



## Fishing Gerd (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Lieber erprobte Markenware wie Experimente mit irgendwelchen Eigen-billig-Label.

Wer gerne Geld aus dem Fenster werfen möchte kann es ja gerne mit der Kogha Schnur versuchen. Mir wär es aber den Ärger nicht wert. 
Genauso halte ich es auch bei Ruten oder Rollen.

An der falschen Stelle sparen hat es noch nie gebracht. Dann lieber schauen wo man Markenware günstig kaufen kann.


Gerd 


Ps: werde auch ums verrecken kein Geflecht bei Aldi, Lidl, Norma und co kaufen. Auch wenn hier Loblieder gesungen werden.


----------



## Koalabaer (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



Fishing Gerd schrieb:


> An der falschen Stelle sparen hat es noch nie gebracht. Dann lieber schauen wo man Markenware günstig kaufen kann.



Nur geht es diesmal nicht ums sparen.Denn hättest du besser gelesen,die Kogha ist eben im Vergleich kein Sparwunder.

Es geht ums pauschale Plattmachen,OHNE selbst urteilen zu können/dürfen.Da nicht selbst getestet.
Ich fische selbst Kogha Rollen...aber um die geht es ja hier nicht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Nur geht es diesmal nicht ums sparen.Denn hättest du besser gelesen,die Kogha ist eben im Vergleich kein Sparwunder.
> 
> Es geht ums pauschale Plattmachen,OHNE selbst urteilen zu können/dürfen.Da nicht selbst getestet.
> Ich fische selbst Kogha Rollen...aber um die geht es ja hier nicht.
> ...


 
Dann fragen wir mal anders... Wenn du in deiner Kindheit und Jugendzeit IMMER ärger mit Artikel von einer bestimmten Firma gemacht hast und  nun nach diesen Erfahrungen fragt dich jemand ob er dort was kaufen kann WAS ABER TEURER IST ALS WARE DIE GAAAAAANZ VIIIIIEEELE LEUTE GETESTET HABEN UND FÜR SEHR GUT BEFUNDEN HABEN ...

*Würdest du das jemandem raten???*

Ich denke nicht, es sei den du hast daraus NIX GELEHRNT...


Also ich kann die Jungs verstehen die sagen :

Las´ die Finger von Kogha Müll... 

Denn ich rate allen die mich fragen genau dasselbe...

Greetz #h

Mirco


----------



## Fishing Gerd (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Nur geht es diesmal nicht ums sparen.Denn hättest du besser gelesen,die Kogha ist eben im Vergleich kein Sparwunder.



Naja, wenn in "deutsche Land" gekauft werden soll, dann doch. Warum sollte man sonst solch einen Versuch starten?

Gerade bei meinem "Spinngelumpe" bin ich da sehr vorsichtig. Da wird am Material keine Experimente gemacht. Hatte auch schonmal ne "tolle" Geflechtschnur erwischt. War ein Versuch mal mit ner anderen Marke. Nach zwei Abrissen mitten in der Schnur an einem Tag war sie dann auch schon wieder gewechselt.

Ich hatte auch schon div. Kogha Ruten und Rollen in der Hand. Ein Kumpel war bis vor 2 Jahren auf so einen Spartrip. Also, weiß nicht wie ichs sagen soll, einfach nur Mist für mich. Er hatte es auch recht schnell eingesehen und fischt nun auch Marke.


Gerd


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



Fishing Gerd schrieb:


> Naja, wenn in "deutsche Land" gekauft werden soll, dann doch. Warum sollte man sonst solch einen Versuch starten?
> 
> Gerade bei meinem "Spinngelumpe" bin ich da sehr vorsichtig. Da wird am Material keine Experimente gemacht. *Hatte auch schonmal ne "tolle" Geflechtschnur erwischt. War ein Versuch mal mit ner anderen Marke. Nach zwei Abrissen mitten in der Schnur an einem Tag war sie dann auch schon wieder gewechselt.*
> 
> ...



Das war nicht zufällig 'ne Spiderwire???|sagnix


----------



## Fishing Gerd (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das war nicht zufällig 'ne Spiderwire???|sagnix



Code Red :vik:

Wie gesagt, einmal am Wasser und dann runter den Plunder von der Rolle


----------



## Koalabaer (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, es sei den du hast daraus NIX GELEHRNT...


ich zitiere mich dann mal selbst:



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Ich fische selbst Kogha Rollen...aber um die geht es ja hier nicht.



Übrigens hätte ich mir ganz früher keinen Hyundai gekauft....heute könnte ich es mir schon vorstellen,egal wie zu deren Anfangszeiten über die geurteilt wurde.

Mir geht es um das Produkt selbst,nicht um Annahmen.

PS: sollte die Koghaschnur Schei..sein,dann würde ich auch dazu stehen.
Dazu sollten wir sie dann aber erstmal testen,und erst danach urteilen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Danke für die Ausführlichen Antworten.


Nun gekauft habe ich se Jetzt ,
werde diese jetzt Ausgiebig Testen und Berichten.

Habe auch vor so nen zugtest zu Machen mit nem ollen Eimer.

Bin mal gespannt, zum vergleich kaufe Ich mir noch ne Spider Wire.

Gruss


----------



## Koalabaer (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



Fishing Gerd schrieb:


> Gerade bei meinem "Spinngelumpe" bin ich da sehr vorsichtig. Da wird am Material keine Experimente gemacht.



Ist doch völlig in Ordnung. #6
Und woher weißt du,dass dein Jelumpe top ist...weil ein bestimmter Name drauf steht,oder aus Erfahrungswerten von dir und auch anderen?

Und genau auf solches warte ich bei der Koghaschnur.Mehr nicht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Ok, da ja einige die Power Pro mehr als gut finden wollte ich auch mal in den USA zuschlagen. Ich finde leider keine Geflochtene auf der Ebay Seite in 0.10mm in Weiss und in grösserer Menge. Über sehe ich da was? Im Shop gibt es 3lbs angeblich 0.06mm und 5lbs angeblich 0,125mm also müsste 4lbs doch dazwischen sein, oder? Oben hinter dem Link zu AM Angelgeräte gibt es eine 0,10mm in Weiss. 

Was kann ich also tun? Oder reicht die 0,06mm zum Vertikalangeln?


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Ist kogha ne eigen marke von Askari?

Wenn ja dann könnte es doch sein,
das die Ware vom Markenhersteller wie Balster... verkauft wird.

Mann sieht es ja zb. beim Dortmunder Bier :
Hansa Pils= Kronen Bier, bzw DAB
Aldi Chips =chio Chips
Kaufland Raviolis =von Maggie

Hmmm könnte Ich mit meiner Frage Recht haben?

Gruss


----------



## Fishing Gerd (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> ....
> Und woher weißt du,dass dein Jelumpe top ist...weil ein bestimmter Name drauf steht,oder aus Erfahrungswerten von dir und auch anderen?
> ....



Bei Ruten und Rollen zählen bei Mir Testergebnisse und das "Handgefühl" im Laden.
Bei Schur die Eigene und die Erfahrung anderer. Gibt da ja auch Tests. Aber die stimmen ja auch nicht immer. Siehe Code Red :q


Gerd


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Hat sich erledig der Beitrag,

Gruss


----------



## Koalabaer (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Hmmm könnte Ich mit meiner Frage Recht haben?



Ja,beide mal sogar.Kogha ist eine Hausmarke von Askari,genau wie zb.Lago etc.
Wo genau der ganze Röddel produziert wird,weiß keine Sau.

Höchstwahrscheinlich stehen die meisten Fabriken in China.Auch jene von den,,Premium/marken.
Wollen viele hier aber einfach nicht wahr haben.

Ist mir wirklich egal...solange wir das Produkt nach Eigenschaften vergleichen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Ich werde se aufjeden Ausgiebig Testen,

Ich meine habe mit ner Billig 2 Mark Schnur damals auch Gut gefangen (keine Marke),Ok Zeiten Ändern sich Lach.

Gruss


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich stehen die meisten Fabriken in China.Auch jene von den,,Premium/marken.
> Wollen viele hier aber einfach nicht wahr haben.


Der einzige der hier nicht wahrhaben will das es *extreme* Differenzen bei der Fertigung gibt, bist Du. Vergleich mal eine Whiplash mit der PowerPro. Oder Xzoga mit Spiderwire. Oder Tuffline XP mit Fireline.
Mag ja sein das die alle im gleichen Werk hergestellt werden (was ich eher für eine urban legend halte), aber die einen kommen vom Band und die anderen aus dem Abfalleimer.


----------



## flasha (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Beispiel Hansa Pils: Kann so "günstig" angeboten werden weil keinerlei Werbung geschaltet wird. Gegenteil = z. B. Krombacher usw.!

Kann man eigentlich auch übertragen...


----------



## Koalabaer (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Der einzige der hier nicht wahrhaben will das es *extreme* Differenzen bei der Fertigung gibt, bist Du. Vergleich mal eine Whiplash mit der PowerPro. Oder Xzoga mit Spiderwire. Oder Tuffline XP mit Fireline.
> Mag ja sein das die alle im gleichen Werk hergestellt werden (was ich eher für eine urban legend halte), aber die einen kommen vom Band und die anderen aus dem Abfalleimer.


erzähl doch einfach mal was praktisches zur genannten Kogha/Schnur.
Ist die jetzt Schei..,weil Kogha draufsteht?oder beschissen weil du sie getestet hast?

Bestes Beispiel dazu: arbeite viel in Erdölraffinerien.Egal ob jetzt Shell,BP,Total etc.
Und dann kommen die Tanklaster an die Abfüllstationen.Und siehe da: alles wieder vertreten...an ein und der selben Raffinerie:vik:

PS:ja ich weiß,die Additive machen den Unterschied. :vik:

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ok, da ja einige die Power Pro mehr als gut finden wollte ich auch mal in den USA zuschlagen. Ich finde leider keine Geflochtene auf der Ebay Seite in 0.10mm in Weiss und in grösserer Menge. Über sehe ich da was? Im Shop gibt es 3lbs angeblich 0.06mm und 5lbs angeblich 0,125mm also müsste 4lbs doch dazwischen sein, oder? Oben hinter dem Link zu AM Angelgeräte gibt es eine 0,10mm in Weiss.
> 
> Was kann ich also tun? Oder reicht die 0,06mm zum Vertikalangeln?



Vergiss Durchmesser und kauf die Schnur nach Tragkraft!
Wenn du z.B. an nem normalen Durchschnittssee spinnangeln willst, dann reicht ne Power Pro in 10 lbs.
Die Durchmesserangabe ist dabei völlig uninteressant.
Der Hersteller gibt die 10lbs- US- Power Pro mit ~0,15mm an, was man aber auch vergessen kann.
Vom physikalischen und optischen Aspekt her, sind 0,20mm wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Koalabaer (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



flasha schrieb:


> Beispiel Hansa Pils: Kann so "günstig" angeboten werden weil keinerlei Werbung geschaltet wird. Gegenteil = z. B. Krombacher usw.!
> 
> Kann man eigentlich auch übertragen...



erzähl das mal einen eingefleischten Krombachfan.
der haut dir den Hopfen um die Ohren.:vik:

Mensch,Männer...laßt uns doch sachlich über unser liebstes Hobby labern.
Pauschaler Markenwahn sollte uns dann jedoch fremd sein.

Ist ein Produkt Schei..,ja klar,dann raus damit.#6
Pauschales Vor-Verurteilen,können wir uns jedoch auch sparen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> erzähl doch einfach mal was praktisches zur genannten Kogha/Schnur.
> Ist die jetzt Schei..,weil Kogha draufsteht?oder beschissen weil du sie getestet hast?


Wo hab ich geschrieben das es ******** ist weil Kogha draufsteht? Ich habe gesagt das es Fakt ist, dass es extreme Fertigungsdifferenzen gibt.



> Bestes Beispiel dazu: arbeite viel in Erdölraffinerien.Egal ob jetzt Shell,BP,Total etc.
> Und dann kommen die Tanklaster an die Abfüllstationen.Und siehe da: alles wieder vertreten...an ein und der selben Raffinerie


Cool. Mal wieder ein Vergleich der hinkt.


----------



## Koalabaer (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wo hab ich geschrieben das es ******** ist weil Kogha draufsteht? Ich habe gesagt das es Fakt ist, dass es extreme Fertigungsdifferenzen gibt.



es könnte sich also bei der Koghaschnur,um ein wirklich gutes Produkt handeln?

Was hat dein Fertigungsdifferenzenproblem dann hier verloren,wenn es doch eventuell garnicht angebracht ist.#c

Gruß Jörg


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Keine Ahnung ob die Kogha eine gute Schnur ist oder nicht. Werde ich auch nie erfahren, weil ich keinerlei Grund habe meine bisherige Schnur zu wechseln.
Das mit Fertigungsdifferenzen war auf die Postings bezogen, in denen Du gesagt hast das sowieso das meiste in China hergestellt wird. Ob dem so ist, sei dahingestellt. Fakt ist aber nach wie vor das es extreme Unterschiede bei der Herstellung gibt. Von daher ist es sinnbefreit zu sagen "Ist doch eh alles das gleiche".


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Also in Fremdforen ,sind se der Meinung das diese garnicht so übel ist.

Sondern Langlebig und stabil.
Spiderwire hingegen hat nen schritt nach hinten gemacht Laut Diversen Aussagen,Qualitativ gesehen.
Perücken Effekte, Färbt ab, Reisst übelst schnell.

Aber jeder macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen.

Also werde ich wohl mir noch die Power pro bestellen,
und gegen Testen zur Kogha,Grins

Gruss#h


----------



## Koalabaer (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Das mit Fertigungsdifferenzen war auf die Postings bezogen, in denen Du gesagt hast das sowieso das meiste in China hergestellt wird. Ob dem so ist, sei dahingestellt.



ein Made in China,ist für mich schon ein deutlicher Hinweis auf den Produktions/Standort.
Aber schau einfach mal auf die von dir bevorzugten Artikel.

Egal,wir wollen hier im speziellen über die Kogha Schnur urteilen?

Gut,Mittelmaß...oder Schei..,aber bitte nur von Leuten welche sie getestet haben.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Jepp,
darum geht es mir eigendlich.#:

Gruss


----------



## Koalabaer (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Jepp,
> darum geht es mir eigendlich.#:
> 
> Gruss



glaube ich dir gerne,aber selbst dann...schau dir mal die unterschiedlichen Meinungen bei,,Markenschnüren''an.

Und dann noch in Kombination mit den Worten...Askari.:vik:

Gruß Jörg


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Aber mal ne andere Frage,
wie spult ihr eigendlich die Schnur auf Spule?

Zb: Auf die Rollenspule ca 10m Mono,dann Blutsknoten mit de geflo.?

-Rolle an der Rute gefestiegen schnur durch den unteren Ring
-ne 2 Pers die die Gekaufte Spule  hält zb,
 mit nem Stock durch das Loch der Gekauften Spule,
bisken gegen die wände der spule drücken zwecks druck aufbau,
dann kurbeln wie nen Weltmeister.Lach?

Ok Miserabele Fragestellung:q

Gibt es Tricks um keine verwirbelungen zu kriegen?

Und Wichtig,
wie befestigt man am sichersten die geflochtene schnur an der Wirbel öse?

Hatte gehört es gibt bestimmte Wirbel für geflochtene Schur?

Ist halt für mich neuland.Grins

Gruss


----------



## Quaks (19. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

ich habe meine schnur letztens ganz einfach aufgewickelt:
sofasessel, großes kissen, rute, rolle und die neue schnurrolle ....
die neue schnurrolle wird auf den sofasessel so hingelegt, dass die schnur gerade nach oben abgewickelt werden kann. dann das große kissen drauf, schnur durch die ringe tüddeln, an die rolle frickeln und ab die post ;-) . so ist immer genug spannung auf der schnur und die schnurrolle kann nicht abhauen.
zum verbinden nehme ich nur noch die knotenloswirbel
http://www.carphunter.org/knoten.htm

gruß aus der heide


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Aber mal ne andere Frage,
> wie spult ihr eigendlich die Schnur auf Spule?


Ich spule sie so auf, wie es vom Hersteller vorgesehen ist.
DAM- Spulen haben zum Beispiel einen Hinweis auf der Spule, dass die Schnur über die Kante abzuwickeln ist.
Dazu ist die eine Spulenkante extra flacher ausgeführt.



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> ...Zb: Auf die Rollenspule ca 10m Mono,dann Blutsknoten mit de geflo.?...


Den Blutsknoten vergisst du meiner Ansicht nach am Besten so schnell, wie du ihn gelernt hast. Es ist in Sachen Tragkraftschwächung der Montage so ziemlich das Schlechteste, was ein mensch knoten kann.
Hier mal ne gescheite Seite zum Thema Knoten:
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> ...-Rolle an der Rute gefestiegen schnur durch den unteren Ring
> -ne 2 Pers die die Gekaufte Spule  hält zb,
> mit nem Stock durch das Loch der Gekauften Spule,
> bisken gegen die wände der spule drücken zwecks druck aufbau,
> dann kurbeln wie nen Weltmeister.Lach?....



Genau so ist es für die meisten Schnurspulen der meisten Schnurmarken richtig, so kann man das machen.
Nur für die obenbenannte DAM- Schnur, wäre es z.B. die falsche Methode.



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> ...Gibt es Tricks um keine verwirbelungen zu kriegen?...


Ja, man beherzige was ich oben schrieb.



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> ...Und Wichtig,
> wie befestigt man am sichersten die geflochtene schnur an der Wirbel öse?...


Den Link zur Knotenpage hast du schon, nur noch anklicken und nach dem Palomarknoten Ausschau halten.
Den Knoten lernst am Besten ganz schnell!
Ist auch ganz einfach, er taugt bei Mono und Geflecht gleichermaßen und macht den Blutknoten absolut überflüssig.
Der hier ist generell für den Angleralltag auch wärmstens zu empfehlen:
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/grin_verb.htm


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (19. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Danke euch,
Hatte sonst immer den clinchknoten für Wirbel und,
Bloodsknoten einfach zu verbinden genommen.Lach

Dann mal Los zum Knoten binden,Grins

Habe Ja auf Usedom genug Zeit zum Üben.Lach

Gruss


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> ....
> Habe Ja auf Usedom genug Zeit zum Üben.Lach
> 
> Gruss



Da habe ich was für dich und andere Interessierte, hab' da mal was zusammen geschrieben:
Ich benutze beim Angeln überwiegend und wirklich häufig, nur diese Knoten:

1. Zum Befestigen der Hauptschnur an einem Wirbel:
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/palo.htm
Der Palomarknoten hat einen kleinen Haken, bei dicker Monoschnur(> 0,40mm) kann es beim Zuziehen des Knoten dazu kommen, dass die Schnur in so engen Radien verläuft, dass sie Schaden nimmt bevor der Knoten endfest gezogen wurde.
Denselben Effekt hat man auch bei sehr dünnen Mono- Schnüren(< 0,18mm) beobachten; hier erkennt man dass die Schnur beim Zuziehen geschädigt wurde, wenn sie hinter dem Knoten etwas kringelig ist.
Daher ist der Palomarknoten nur für Monoschnüre ideal, die einen Durchmesser von etwa, zwischen 0,18mm und 0,40mm aufweisen.
Für dünnere und dickere Monofile empfiehlt es sich den aufwendigeren, verbesserten Grinnerknoten anzuwenden:
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/grin_verb.htm
Für multifile Angelschnur sehe ich für die Verwendung des Palomarknotens keine Einschränkungen.

2. Zum Anfertigen einer Vorfachschlaufe:
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/chir_schl.htm
Meiner Meinung nach der beste fixierte Schlaufenknoten überhaupt, der die Eigenschaften: Einfachheit, Tragkrafterhalt und Verwendungszweck am Besten zu vereinen vermag.
Für Mono und Geflecht uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen, wenn man eine starre sich nicht zuziehende Schlaufe benötigt!

3. Zum Verbinden von Schnüren, binde ich:
bei gleichdicken Mono- Schnüren:
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/grin_dpl.htm
bei unterschiedlich dicken Monoschnüren und Geflecht, sowie bei Verbindungen von Mono- mit Geflechtschnüren:
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/alb.htm

4. Als verschiebbarer Stopper auf der Hauptschnur, für Posen, Waggler … nehme ich diesen Knoten:
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/stop_grin.htm

5. Zum Hakenbinden bei Plättchenhaken kommt dieser Knoten zum Einsatz:
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/sno.htm

6. Als Knoten zum Anbinden von Öhrhaken hat sich nicht nur beim Rigbinden für die Karpfenangelei der NoKnot- Knoten bewährt:
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/knot.htm
ansonsten taugt zu diesem Zweck auch der Palomarknoten, den wir oben schon unter Punkt 1. genannt haben. 

7. Zum Verbinden von Hauptfach und Vorfach, wenn kein Wirbel mit Karabiner zum Einsatz kommen soll, wie dies bei sehr feinen Montagen beim Stipp- und Matchfischen üblich ist:
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/schl_verb.htm


Es gibt natürlich viel mehr Knoten, aber diese haben alle etwas entscheidendes gemeinsam:
- häufig benötigt
- in der Praxis bewährt
- überwiegend einfach gehalten
- erhalten die Tragkraft der Schnur weitgehenst


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Prima Beitrag.#6

Hab den mal in einen Extratrööt kopiert und oben angetackert.


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (19. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Jepp sehr Hilfreich,Danke|laola:

Gruss


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Ich glaube ich habe das hier schon 20 mal gesagt. Für solche tollen Beiträge wie der mit den Knoten von Sensitivfischer vermisse ich hier im Forum den Dankebutton. Da der hier fehlt, Danke für den Link und dem Beitrag.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe das hier schon 20 mal gesagt. Für solche tollen Beiträge wie der mit den Knoten von Sensitivfischer vermisse ich hier im Forum den Dankebutton. Da der hier fehlt, Danke für den Link und dem Beitrag.



Danke auch, gern geschehen!:m
Hätte ich mehr Zeit, gäbe es mehr davon, aber ich arbeite daran.|kopfkrat
Zum Thema Anfutter, Boilieproduktion und Teigherstellung beabsichtige ich auch noch was zu verfassen, aber das wird 'ne größere Nummer, die ich nur in stückweise schaffen werde.#c


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Löblich, aber glaubst Du wirklich das das jemand lesen wird? Wenn ja, hätte ich schon lange etwas zum Thema Waller(spinn)fischen geschrieben, aber das ist vergeudete Zeit. Leider :/


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Löblich, aber glaubst Du wirklich das das jemand lesen wird? Wenn ja, hätte ich schon lange etwas zum Thema Waller(spinn)fischen geschrieben, aber das ist vergeudete Zeit. Leider :/



Ich sehe das so:
Es werden Leute lesen, wie ich und all jene, die mir ähnlich sind und sich aber in der jeweiligen Sache noch nicht so gut auskennen.
Das ist sicher eine Minderheit, aber diese Leute gibt es auch in diesem Forum(mich gibt's schließlich auch).
Mit solchen Beiträgen helfe ich diesen Leuten, wie ich wünschen würde, dass mir geholfen wird, wenn mich was interessiert und ich noch keine Ahnung habe.
Ob das dann vergeudetet Zeit ist?|kopfkrat
In der Zeit, die ich brauche, um über diese Frage zu lamentieren, kann ich auch solch einen Beitrag schreiben.
Nutzloser als das Lamentieren, kann der kaum sein.#d
Daher: => Nicht quatschen, machen!!!
Wir tun jeden Tag so viele unnütze Dinge...:g


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Löblich, aber glaubst Du wirklich das das jemand lesen wird? Wenn ja, hätte ich schon lange etwas zum Thema Waller(spinn)fischen geschrieben, aber das ist vergeudete Zeit. Leider :/



Wie kommst Du da drauf????

Hab das Thema gestern um 18Uhr oben festgepinnt, bis heute sind es schon über 100 Zugriffe.

Die " Knotenhilfe" steht schon länger, hat aber fast 9300 Zugriffe. 

Selbstverständlich wird sowas gelesen.

Ein guter Bericht über das Wallerspinnfischen würde auch gelesen, könnte sogar in unserem Magazin erscheinen. Dafür suchen wir immer gute Beiträge.
Nicht gelesen wird nur, was nicht geschrieben wird.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du da drauf????


Weil regelmäßig die gleichen Fragen gestellt werden.



> Hab das Thema gestern um 18Uhr oben festgepinnt, bis heute sind es schon über 100 Zugriffe.
> 
> Die " Knotenhilfe" steht schon länger, hat aber fast 9300 Zugriffe.
> 
> Selbstverständlich wird sowas gelesen.


Dann leider von den "falschen" Leuten; der Großteil postet munter drauf los ohne die festgetackerten Beiträgt zu lesen bzw. die Suchmaschine zu verwenden.


----------



## Nudel (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



> Ich sehe das so:
> Es werden Leute lesen, wie ich und all jene, die mir ähnlich sind und  sich aber in der jeweiligen Sache noch nicht so gut auskennen.
> Das ist sicher eine Minderheit, aber diese Leute gibt es auch in diesem Forum(mich gibt's schließlich auch).
> Mit solchen Beiträgen helfe ich diesen Leuten, wie ich wünschen würde,  dass mir geholfen wird, wenn mich was interessiert und ich noch keine  Ahnung habe.
> ...



Hut ab. Danke für die Arbeit. Mir hilft es weiter.

mfg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



christian36 schrieb:


> ...Dann leider von den "falschen" Leuten; der Großteil postet munter drauf los ohne die festgetackerten Beiträgt zu lesen bzw. die Suchmaschine zu verwenden.



Wenn ich mal von mir ausgehe und auch von dem, was ich hier beobachten kann, dann bekommen diese Leute aber auch was sie verdienen, nämlich meistens eine Antwort, die in der Qualität genauso schlecht und unsorgfältig getroffen wurde, wie ihre Frage.
Ich mache mir jedenfalls selten mehr Arbeit, als sich der Threadsteller in seinem Anfangsposting, zu seiner Frage, gegeben hat, bis hin dazu, dass ich gar nicht helfe.


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Im Seeangel Thread kommen auch immer mal wieder Fragen zu Adressen wo man in Holland Wattwürmer und Seeringler bekommt. Ich finde es gut dann zu schreiben das es oben angepinnt ist als wenn sich solch ein Thread wieder bis zu Cola und Chips entwickelt (etwas übertrieben).

Ich würde eine gute Anleitung zum Wallerangeln im Fluss (evtl speziell der Ems) mit evtl Zeichnungen für die Montage und ähnlichem, verschlingen wie nix.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

http://www.clansilure.com/index_montagen.htm
http://www.silu-silurus.com/silu-s-tipps/
http://www.catfish-hunters.de/Montagen.htm

Die Montagen sind eigentlich immer die gleichen; lediglich das Material und der Aufbau der Montagen ist unterschiedlich.


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Christian36, danke für die Link`s. Nu kann ich mich mal ran wagen. Mal sehen ob es dieses Jahr was wird.


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (24. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Erstmal Danke für die Tippse,

So habe jetzt die Kogha 0.12 getestet,
Extrem Dünn aber sowas von reissfest,
mit der Hand (Handschuh) nicht zerreissbar,
macht bisher keine Mucken wie Schlaufen usw.

Mal weiter Testen,bisher Top#6

Da Ich mir für Drop Shot  Bleie ,Haken, Gumifische (baithfish),
in Mengen in Ebäh gekauft hatte, (Recht Günstig)
muss Ich jetzt mir noch Vorfach Kaufen

Nun wie Ich mehrfach gelesen reicht nen 0.25 Fouro carbon aus,
welche Marke ist zu Empfehlen (erfahrungsgemäss) ?

gern mit Link.

Gruss und Dank im Vorraus


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. März 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Bei Hecht nur mit Stahl.


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Hi nochmal,
Ich muss jeze mal was Los werden zu dieser Schnur von Kogha.

Der absolute Mist und warum ?

Naja ist zwar ne 0.12er Schnur aber nach ca 50 Wurfen kann man die so leicht durchreißen,
sowie nur verdrillung der Schnur,
löst sich auf nur gefranse mitten in der Haubtschnur #q
Es liegt sich nicht an dem Rest der Ausrüstung,
wo die Schnur durchgleitet.
Macht man einen ordendlichen Knoten,
wie man se macht bei geflochtener Schnur,
so reisst diese nach paar würfen .

Also Resultat die Schnur geht zurück,
und das mit Ach und Krach.

Weil völlig unbrauchbar,wenn ewig Teure  Kunstköder Flöten gehen.


Gruss


----------



## vandutch (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Hi,

ich würde mir auch gerne die PowerPro aus dem ebay-Shop kaufen. http://shop.ebay.de/scissortailsports-tulsaseven/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Ich will damit überwiegend an Seen Spinnfischen. Barsche, Hechte. Zu welcher könnt Ihr mir raten? Hätte gerne die in Rot, 10lb? 15lb? 20lb?

DANKE!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Mal was zum Thema eBay-Shop und PowerPro:

Am Samstag kam meine PowerPro aus Amiland ... und zwar nach 6 Wochen!!!!

Schon nach 14 Tagen *räusper* bekam ich von David eine Mail mit einem Trackingcode ... und stelle verwundert fest, dass meine Bestellung bereits ausgeliefert wurde ... und zwar in Australien ;+

Auf meine Mail, dass ich die Strippe gern nach Germany geliefert bekommen würde und auch auf eine zweite Mail mit der Bitte um Zusendung eines Trackingcodes wurde NICHT reagiert.

Vor 10 Tagen dann erhielt ich eine Mail von eBay, dass meine ersteigerte Ware nun in den versand gegangen wäre.

Wie gesagt: mit knapp 5 Wochen Verspätung!

Ganz ehrlich: Service sieht bei mir anders aus! Das beim internationalen versand mal was schief gehen kann, weis ich aus eigener Erfahrung selbst. Aber das man sich dann nicht mit dem Kunden in Verbindung setzt, finde ich mehr als schlecht.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

In welchem Shop hast Du bestellt? Ich habe bisher noch nie Probleme diesbezüglich gehabt und ich bestelle schon seit Jahren im Ausland. Allerdings bezahle ich via PayPal und dann wird es an die bei PayPal angegebene Adresse verschickt ohne das man lange Emails schreiben muss.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Ich hab bei eBay bestellt bei scissortailsport (oder so) - wie hier alle empfehlen.

Und selbstverständlich habe ich auch mit PayPal bezahlt.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Die hatten bis vor kurzem Urlaub und deswegen war nix mit Versand. Is einfach blöd gelaufen mit dem falschen Versand nach Australien bzw. dem Fehlen der Trackingnummer.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> Ich muss jeze mal was Los werden zu dieser Schnur von Kogha.
> 
> Der absolute Mist und warum ?
> ...





> *KlugscheiXXmodus an:*
> 
> hättste mal auf uns "schlechtredner" gehört, hättest du die Kohle in Wobbler oder andere Köder stecken können...
> Wer billig kauft kauft teuer...
> ...


Nee, mal im Ernst, von Kogha ist (fast) noch nie was gutes gekommen...* 

Billig Mist bleibt Billig Mist!!!


*Hoffe du hast was draus gelehrnt ohne riesige Mengen Kohle zu verpulvern...
Lieber nen Euro mehr ausgeben und Sachen benutzen die vielfach erprobt und gut sind!!!

Oder?

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Jau da gebe Ich Dir vollkommen Recht,
Nie wieder Askar..... Schrott.

Sogar im Laden wirst du total unfreundlich behandelt.
Wo Schei... Leute da auch Schrott Ware.Lach.

Na Ich habe raus gelernt,Grins
Allein schon Spinner und Wobbler wech incl Teuren Stahlvorfach,
tja am Falschen Ende gespart.Lach

Gruss


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich hab bei eBay bestellt bei scissortailsport (oder so) - wie hier alle empfehlen.
> 
> Und selbstverständlich habe ich auch mit PayPal bezahlt.



Da hast du aber nen Glücksgriff gelandet und alles auf einmal erwischt|znaika::
- bist David in seine Urlaubsvorbereitung reingeplatzt
- hast ihn erwischt, dass er in Eile falsch verschickt hat
- und anschließend war David in Urlaub, da interessieren mich auch keine Mails von Kunden, weil ich da keinen PC anfasse, wenn ich irgendwo auf der Welt am Strand grille.

Mein lieber Wolkenkrieger, du machst Sachen.


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Hi,
Welche geflochtene Schnur ist denn Empfehlenswert ,
von der Ebäh Seite ?
würde 2 Spulen voll machen für Spinnfischen  zb Kanal Barsch und Zander,
und 2 Spulen Zander und Hecht ?

Brauche Profi Tipps zwecks Farbe und Schnurdicke,
was zu Empfehlen wäre.

Die hier zu Dick zum Spinnfischen :
http://cgi.ebay.de/Power-Pro-Spectr...909?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5198d7b325
oder die:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Power-Pro-Spectr...097?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5198d7aff9
Oder reicht diese vollkommen aus für Kanale Grande,Lach
http://cgi.ebay.de/Power-Pro-Spectr...073?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a6913561


Wäre über Tipps sehr Dankbar

PS ,wenn ich keine Seiten verlinken darf ,dann bitte bescheid sagen.

Gruss


----------



## wolkenkrieger (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Da hast du aber nen Glücksgriff gelandet und alles auf einmal erwischt|znaika::
> - bist David in seine Urlaubsvorbereitung reingeplatzt
> - hast ihn erwischt, dass er in Eile falsch verschickt hat
> - und anschließend war David in Urlaub, da interessieren mich auch keine Mails von Kunden, weil ich da keinen PC anfasse, wenn ich irgendwo auf der Welt am Strand grille.
> ...



Ich kann das alles nachvollziehen ABER ... Kundenservice sieht eben anders aus.

Ich muss mich im Juni einer OP unterziehen und bin deswegen 1 Woche im Krankenhaus und kann in der Zeit selbstredend keinen Versand machen. Meine Shopkunden bekommen alle eine Rundmail und zusätzlich wird das auch noch im Shop selbst zu lesen sein.

Bei eBay gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, seine Abwesenheit zu deklarieren.

Sei es drum ... meine Strippe ist da. Ich wollte nur mal aufzeigen, dass nicht immer alles so reibungslos läuft, wie es hier immer wieder behauptet wird.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Darf man ja ruhig sagen wenn's mal nicht klappt. Du bist halt der Promillekunde (nicht auf Alkohol bezogen sondern Mengenangabe) bei dem alles zusammenkam.

Und zu RUHRPOTTLAR kann ich nur sagen: Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen |supergri Wir haben dir es alle vorher vorhergesagt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Hi,
> Welche geflochtene Schnur ist denn Empfehlenswert ,
> von der Ebäh Seite ?
> würde 2 Spulen voll machen für Spinnfischen  zb Kanal Barsch und Zander,
> ...



Für Zander & Hecht, das höchste der Gefühle, die 15lbs Variante, hey das sind echte über 7kg, das schafft deine Rollenbremse nichteinmal.
Normal ist die 10lbs- Schnur völlig ausreichend, damit habe ich ohne Probleme meine 103cm große Hechtdame rausgezogen.


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Danke,

Ich habe mir heute Morgen die :
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]New Power Pro White 20lb (9kg) 300 yard (275m) 0.009" diameter (6lb equivalent) (0.23mm)
bestellt. für ca 20 eur
Denke damit bin Ich Gut bedient.Grins

Da habt ihr Recht wer nicht hören will........Lach

Gruss
[/FONT]


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> Ich habe mir heute Morgen die :
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]New Power Pro White 20lb (9kg) 300 yard (275m) 0.009" diameter (6lb equivalent) (0.23mm)
> ...



Ich finde 20 lbs deutlich zu dick, aber sieh selbst, wenn sie da ist!#c


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Die ist eindeutig zu heftig. Die ist bei mir auf der Multi zum Jerken und selbst da hätte es was dünneres getan.
Aber 9kg hört sich halt so wenig an, in DE würde 13,5kg drauf stehen.


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Kann die Red Spider Wire mit Power Pro mit halten?

Gibt es Qualitätsunterschieder bei den Geflocht. Power Pro Schnüren? sprich in mehrere Kategorien aufgeteilt?

Da Ich zum ersten makl aus dem Ausland bestelle.

Gruss


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*

Also wenn du die Code Red meinst - bleib bei der Power Pro.

Zum Qualitätsunterschied der PP, wüsste ich nicht. 
Da du vermutlich beim allseits bekannten Händler bestellt hast, brauchste dir keine Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kogha Hi Strength Dyneema Baid 0.12 Empfehlenswert zum Spinnen?*



RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Kann die Red Spider Wire mit Power Pro mit halten?
> 
> Gibt es Qualitätsunterschieder bei den Geflocht. Power Pro Schnüren? sprich in mehrere Kategorien aufgeteilt?
> 
> ...



Bei der Power Pro gibt es keine Qualiunterschiede bei den Sorten bzw. unterschiedlichen Farben, auch zwischen der US- Variante und der Deutschen, konnte ich bislang keine Unterschiede feststellen.

Was die Frage nach der Spiderwire Code Red angeht => das sind zwei ganz unterschiedl. Schnüre.
Die Code Red ist:
- außen glatter u. geschmeidigiger als die Power Pro
- lässt sich weiter werfen, als die Power Pro
- ist schön weich und gut zu knoten

Nachteile:
- bleicht schneller aus als die Power Pro
- ist weniger abriebfest als die Power Pro
- ist teurer als die Power Pro
- *reißt gerne ohne ersichtlichen Grund, irgendwo mittendrin und ist damit unzuverlässig/unbrauchbar*


----------

